# Help in creating a US city for Vigilante and Hard Hero characters



## lwhitehead (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi this idea for a creating a City for Vigilante and Hard Hero characters was inspired by Astro City, this is city is located in New Jersey around the coast area it has a harbor like Gotham City. I would like to do a cross over with Astro City


LW


----------



## 3blake7 (Jun 20, 2015)

So what did you need help with exactly?


----------



## lwhitehead (Jun 22, 2015)

Well in the First I need help with History of the City which is located in New Jeresy coast line, the original idea as a hopeful crossover with Astro City but the creator doesn't want to do one so back to the drawning board with me.


I need help with the History up to the 21th Century the make up of the City that includes the differant sections. the police department I have to figure how corrupt it is, but there is one part of it the Blue Ring a cabal of Honest Officers lead by a Captain modeled after Jim Gordon.

LW


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, depending on what part of New Jersey (north or south) you want your city to be in maybe you you look into the real history of New York and Philadelphia. Also maybe you can find some info on Atlantic City during the more recent mob era since it sounds like you want to write about corruption. I don't know of any specific web pages but you could google say "History of New York" and you'll probably get some hits.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jun 25, 2015)

Well this City is in South Jersey area coastline remember Gotham City, the official map of the city shown it masses of Islands. Bludhaven corruption starts top down then street level. Now are Batman level Vigilante of this City is Catholic. The Blackwell family were English Catholics that came to America when the city was founded, now I know that Catholics in America had a hard time making a life themselves and fortune olny after WW2 could they have a chance. 


Blackwell island is were the Blackwell family first arrived in America, and each generation built up the island until 21th century Cathedral like manor that covers the island, it's also the nickname of Blackwell manor due to the family being Catholic.

Edward Blackwell is the current head of the family he is also the richest person in this city and my version of Batman, working name Inquisitor, inspired after Azrael v2. but without his shoulder streamers.


LW


----------

